# FS C Calimistratum, L Peruensis, R Wallichii - Cheap



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Rotala Wallichii - $1.25/bundle - 8 available
Ludwigia Peruensis - $1.50/bundle - 6 available
Crinum Calamistratum - $7.25 each bulb - 13 available
Ludwigia Repens - $1.00/bundle - 1 available

Crinum are full plants, like you would buy at a LFS, not side shoots/runners (whatever they are called). Would prefer to ship out monday, so I will replying to PM's/requests as soon as I can. 

Shipping of course, $4.25 USPS priority. Non credit card paypal preferred, but money order accepted as well.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I want
Rotala Wallichii - $1.25/bundle - 4 bundles
Ludwigia Peruensis - $1.50/bundle - 2 bundles
Ludwigia Repens - 1 bundle

$9 plus ship - $13.25

I only have CC paypal, I can send you $14.50 (1.25 extra) to cover the fees from the CC
If that is acceptable PM me your payment information.

Thanks


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Can't do CC paypal. I've been rounds on the phone with paypal to keep my account the basic one, so as to not get charged for every transaction. Money order will work though.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Updated:
Rotala Wallichii - $1.25/bundle - 4 available
Ludwigia Peruensis - $1.50/bundle - 4 available
Crinum Calamistratum - $7.25 each bulb - 5 available


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> I only have CC paypal, I can send you $14.50 (1.25 extra) to cover the fees from the CC
> If that is acceptable PM me your payment information.Thanks


Here's what happens once the recipient goes to accept your credit card PayPal payment.

PayPal sends the recipient a note that, to accept this payment, he or she must upgrade their account to a Premium account. This means that all funds received from that point on, whether credit card or not, will be charged a fee. You can then return to a basic account ONCE. PayPal will not keep changing your account level.

Ebay now forces people listing their items to not put any restrictions on PayPal payments, like only accepting PayPal cash and not credit card payments, which forces the recipient to upgrade to a Premium account after someone used a credit card through PayPal. It happened to me.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW, I knew I hated Paypal, bummer it is the only / best way to pay.

I see that many make two accounts so that they can have a seperate account that gets the fees and only let people paying with CC go to that one and then add the fee to the buyer.

Thanks for the clarification, I understand the game a little better now.

I guess I have to stop fighting them and will go set up a seperate bank account with limited funds in it so I can make non CC payments.

There is no way I am linking them to my REAL account, my dad got ID thefted twice and he tracked it back to Paypal.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> WOW, I knew I hated Paypal, bummer it is the only / best way to pay.
> 
> I see that many make two accounts so that they can have a seperate account that gets the fees and only let people paying with CC go to that one and then add the fee to the buyer.
> 
> ...


I'd like to know more about that. I have PayPal linked to my real account but never had problems with it. I did have ID theft of one of my credit cards. It was stopped from being active and the card company only lost $10, I was out nothing but a big scare.

On ebay you would need to register the Premier account so that when people went through ebay checkout and then wanted to pay be credit card, they wouldn't force you to upgrade your cash account to Premier.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I now have a portion of stargrass available too, for $2.25


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

t2000kw, I don't know all the details of it, but I know somebody racked op $20,000 in his name and that is was from hacking his E-bay and paypal account. I am not sure if he stored some paypal info in his e-bay account or not, and he is a buyer much more then a seller, so he really is using it just for paying for stuff, and then the ocasional thing he sells, I guess he would accept paypal, but am not sure.

If you wish to continue this discussion, I don't mind getting you more details, but either PM me, or lets start another thread so we don't steal this one.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Rotala Wallichii - $1.25/bundle - 2 available
Ludwigia Peruensis - $1.50/bundle - 1 available
Stargrass - $2.25/bundle


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

all plants gone


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

got mine today. Very nice, healthy plants and good portion sizes.

Thanks


----------

